# Marriott Resorts with Free Golf



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2005)

See this thread for the current golf program at Heritage Club on Hilton Head.

Manor Club in Williamsburg offers 6 rounds (total, not per person) free during your week. Also, there is a cart fee per round per person. Great courses, but there are others around the Williamsburg area that are just as nice and depending on when you visit, may have similar pricing including greens fees.

Manor owners and other Marriott owners using a Marriott week to exchange into Manor get free golf. The number of rounds varies with the unit size. See this post for the detailed Manor free golf rules.

You can purchase a specially priced golf package at various other resorts, including both Barony Beach Club and Grande Ocean.

*Note: *"Free golf" isn't necesssarily free. At Heritage Club, for example, owners currently (in 2009) pay an additional $100 per year for the free golf privilege.


----------

